# Best calmer for nervous horse



## marinitagsd (4 December 2008)

I have a seven year old mare that is fine but sometimes spooky when being hacked out with another horse, she is worse when she is on her own. 
Anyone had this problem and what have they tried and did it work??
Any suggestions would be greatly accepted.
Thanks
Anita
x


----------



## Queenbee (4 December 2008)

I have used magic 5* by naf for my mare in the past as change makes her very nervous, It took the edge off her.

http://www.naf-uk.com/magic.html


----------



## emac (4 December 2008)

i would say just find one that works for your mare, we have used a few with the horses at work and some that work for one dont work for the other tho the magic is good


----------



## mccarron6769 (4 December 2008)

I have a 12 year old gelding who thinks he's still 5.  He's slightly spooky out with other horses but can't be much worse on his own.  I had him on Equine America calmer for two years but switched to Mollichop calmer feed when it came out and he was off the calmer within two weeks.  He is like a different horse, can still be a bit spooky when the really big monsters come out but a much calmer horse all round.  Try it, its way cheaper than any calming supplement you'll find


----------



## marinitagsd (4 December 2008)

Will try that Moodymare, someone else has mentioned the calming chop.  Here's hoping!
Anita
x


----------



## Scoopy (4 December 2008)

Which make is the Mollichop calmer feed ?


----------



## angiebaby (4 December 2008)

Its made by Mollichaff, a 15kg bag around Leics is £7.50


----------



## samstar (4 December 2008)

mollichaff is made by horsehage.  
At mo I am using naf magic, to cut costs I am going to be trying the mollichaff calm to see if this works also.


----------



## kellyeaton (4 December 2008)

try giving her a few sniffs of jasmine essential oil before going out!


----------



## e21631 (4 December 2008)

I have found 'equine america magnitude' superb and cheap- £15.99 for 6 months supply! Contains magnesium which is the active ingredient in the much more expensive calming products.


----------

